# Sunny Honey



## SoapySouter (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, I've been soaping for a couple of months now - this is one my latest creation- 'Sunny Honey'- oatmeal, milk and honey fragranced (I know it has air bubbles mixed colours etc!) 1st attempt at posting a pic so not sure if this will work!




Sunny Honey by Karen Adamson, on Flickr


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 11, 2014)

Pretty! I love how vibrant the colors are!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow that looks nice!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 11, 2014)

very nice .. love that bright red/pink


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 11, 2014)

I think that's beautiful....and the name suits it. Such a happy looking soap!
The white is very white....is this cp or m&p?


----------



## SoapySouter (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments. It's CP, the background is not coloured at all but I used some TD and powder colours and the swirlish bit.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 11, 2014)

A very cool pink.  Well, hot pink, but you know what I mean..............


----------



## newbie (Mar 11, 2014)

I love the pattern. Well done!


----------



## kikajess (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, those are soap art! Very nice.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 11, 2014)

Fantastic!  I'm very impressed.


----------



## seven (Mar 11, 2014)

you have real talent! can't wait to see more of your creations


----------



## lanafana (Mar 11, 2014)

So beautiful. It reminds me of the islands. Like coconut, mango and passion fruit.  Eye candy for sure!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 11, 2014)

It is gorgeous! Love the color combination. Wish my soaps in the beginning had look even half as nice


----------



## queenofbubbles (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I really love that. Well done!


----------



## neeners (Mar 11, 2014)

what striking colours!  beautiful!!


----------



## kaliquen (Mar 11, 2014)

Very unique!  I like it!


----------



## vidahlia (Mar 12, 2014)

That is amazing! Far better than anything I can do!


----------



## soap_rat (Mar 12, 2014)

They're beautiful, is that a drop swirl?  And I didn't notice any defects even though you tried to point them out!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 12, 2014)

I love the soap! I would keep it like a show soap in my bathroom. Would not let anyone use it!

I am so ready for spring, these colors are so springy!!!(if that is a word)

Great job!


----------



## Be Love (Mar 16, 2014)

These are beautiful, like golden sand dunes! Love them!


----------



## athallr (Mar 22, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 23, 2014)

That is a very cool looking soap - I don't know what you were planning for it but I love it. Nailed It!


----------



## heather s (Mar 23, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Alvacado (Mar 24, 2014)

Fantastic! I love it.


----------

